# If you like a restaurant's dish...



## debodun (Aug 29, 2018)

Do you order it again or frequently, or continue to try other items on the menu? In other words, do you stay with the devil you know?


----------



## dkay (Aug 29, 2018)

I recently tried a new Peruvian restaurant. I quite enjoyed the food I ordered and the beverage which was made from Peruvian purple corn. The potatoes were interesting, a different texture but I really liked them. I tend to try out several items over time a various restaurants but end up with one or two favorites that I prefer. So after I've tried a few new choices I stick with the devil I know.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 29, 2018)

s that I stick with.I will answer with a solid "It Depends".  When we do Chinese take out I have 2-3 favorites that I usually rotate among.  Though one time I tried something new and liked it a lot.  In other  places I usually do the same thing. I have a couple favorite,


----------



## Falcon (Aug 29, 2018)

If  I'm  in no hurry,  I may try something  different.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Good question. I've been known to try other dishes if I enjoyed one.

But, if I'm at the Cheesecake Factory, there is one dish I really love and I've ordered it I think 5 or 6 times. I can't help it.  Even though it's a chain, it's pretty good.



Chicken Bellgio

Crispy Coated Chicken Breast over Basil Pasta and Parmesan Cream Sauce Topped with Prosciutto and Arugula Salad

I've never ordered the cheesecake.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 29, 2018)

I'd  order THAT.    Looks good.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Let's go then, Falcon. Dinner at eight!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 29, 2018)

I usually stick to what I know is good. If I'm out with just my hubby and kids, I ask if I could have a taste if I haven't had the dish before. I know, very impolite but hubby and the kids don't care.                                                                                                       I even take it a step further and when the kids are looking at the menu and make a comment that something they haven't had before looks really good I say,I agree, why don't you try it? They haven't caught on yet but I'm sure they eventually will.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 29, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Let's go then, Falcon. Dinner at eight!



Rose,  THAT'S   too late  for  me;  Unless  the restaurant  allows  me in  wearing  my PJs,  robe &  slippers.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Rose,  THAT'S   too late  for  me;  Unless  the restaurant  allows  me in  wearing  my PJs,  robe &  slippers.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 29, 2018)

We return to try more of the menu to see what the restaurant does best. It also helps us check consistency, which is the Achilles Heel of most kitchens. 

Most restaurants only do a few dishes really well. Even the best can't pull it off for every course, every night, every time. 

Also, every time the chef leaves and someone new takes over, the menu will change and so dishes will be different - even if the dish has the same name and ingredients.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2018)

I pretty much stick to fish fry or liver and onions. Breakfast is over easy eggs, home fries, sausage and Italian toast.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 29, 2018)

Depends on the type of restaurant, average run of the mill places I'm likely to more often stick with what I know and only occasionally trying something different.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I pretty much stick to fish fry or liver and onions. Breakfast is over easy eggs, home fries, sausage and Italian toast.



Italian bread toast is the best!


----------



## gennie (Aug 29, 2018)

One of the joys of eating out is trying dishes that I either can't or won't make at home.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2018)

I usually try a few other dishes when I check out a new restaurant, then generally re-order only my favorites from then on.  I consider it staying with the _angel _I know.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2018)

If I'm tired I stick with a comfortable old favorite and a big Manhattan or two!

I'm much more adventuresome when I'm on vacation in new settings and situations.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 29, 2018)

I always had the Chinese Chicken Salad at Kenny's Restaurant at Kam Shopping Center.  Always.  Their's was the best. Unfortunately it closed down a few years ago. Some of the wait help had worked there for decades.


----------



## Lara (Aug 30, 2018)

dkay said:


> I recently tried a new Peruvian restaurant. I quite enjoyed the food I ordered and the beverage which was made from Peruvian purple corn. The potatoes were interesting, a different texture but I really liked them. I tend to try out several items over time a various restaurants but end up with one or two favorites that I prefer. So after I've tried a few new choices I stick with the devil I know.


What a coincidence! "I recently tried a Peruvian restaurant". I could have written this whole post myself word for word! In fact, I think I did in another thread somewhere. The "potatoes" are Yucca....very similar to potatoes.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 30, 2018)

I tend to stay with what I know I like.

However

An old Irani gent coerced my lady and I into dinner at his favorite Persian eatery
It was…..unusual
A tad bland
Okay…ish

I stick with a good steak place, a good Asian eatery, or Mexican
Of those three, if I had to choose, it’d be Asian

*I’m a sucker for good hot and sour soup *to stir my wok before dining on a number of main course favorites 


Why would I deny myself what I love

(steak I can eat at home)

(still looking for a good soup kitchen)


----------



## Ronni (Aug 30, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I pretty much stick to fish fry or liver and onions. Breakfast is over easy eggs, home fries, sausage and Italian toast.



A man after my own heart!!  I LOVE liver and onions!  Tried to get my kids to like it, and one does, but the rest...no go.  I was raised on it!

My routine at restaurants is to look for the symbol on that particular menu that indicates lighter fare. I eat around 1500 calories a day, so I need to monitor the caloric content of the food I choose.  It's amazing to me, many of the choices at many or the restaurants I eat at have entrees that are close to or over my entire calorie content for the day!  And that's just the entree, not even counting wine or a cocktail with the meal, the bread that's typically served with it, the salad and dressing before and the dessert after.  Blows my mind!  

Once I narrow down what I can eat, then I like variety, and I like trying new things, and so I'll typically order something I haven't before, just to try it out.  Ron and I usually order different things, and always have a taste of each other's food.  When it's a restaurant we go to frequently where I've already tried everything, I tend to stick to what I like the most, but always check for changes to the menu.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 12, 2018)

gennie said:


> One of the joys of eating out is trying dishes that I either can't or won't make at home.



Your philosophy is mine as well. I'm not ordering a steak or anything I can make at home. I want some that takes forever and has a thousand different ingredients and looks like something made by the Gods.


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 12, 2018)

I want something that I'm not going to have a home.  Last night we went to a pub.
My friends had roast beef, chicken or fish and chips.  I had a Reuben's  sandwich
and fries, delicious and not something I would have at home.


----------

